# PA in Indiana and medicaid



## Anna Weaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anyone used the Modifier HO, HN for medicaid in Indiana and if so how is the reimbursement? It seems to be the way we should go, but am unfamiliar with this. Medicaid says 100% reimbursement, but seems odd since they don't recognize PA's in the first place. Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nursed (Aug 22, 2013)

*Pa indiana*

I recently did some research on this for my facility. The link below provides billing guidance for MHS, MDwise, & Anthem HHW relating to NP and PA's. It is from July, 2012.

http://www.ismanet.org/pdf/CoalitionMtg72012.pdf

To sum it up what I got from the article is:
 ~PA's have to be billed as incident to for Indiana regular and managed Medicaid.  
 ~When billing them as 'incident to' the appropriate modifier would be applied to the
    corresponding level of care provided.
 ~The physician's NPI would be on the claim form


----------

